# Rex update...15 weeks old



## wrxnefx (May 2, 2009)

28 lbs. ears are healing just fine. he's such a hyper pup. a 45 min walk gets him tired for all but 5 mins and back to hyper mode again. i really need to take him to obedience training. i try to apply what i've learned from here but i need help. the nipping and biting problem is such a challenge. everything is a big huge chew toy to him and he's not lacking his own stuff either.

tonight i finally allowed him to sleep with my 7 year old son. good or bad idea? so far so good at the moment.

here are some pics..


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

Nice looking bulldog, he looks huge. The way I got rid of nipping was by teaching bite inhibition. If he mouthed too hard then I would give a loud ouch and either hold his bottom jaw and say no or quit playing all together. Now when he mouths he doesn't give much pressure which is safer in my opinion.


----------



## Tony G. (May 18, 2009)

^x2. but my pup will go let me know when she needs to go outside she will do her business then come inside and pee just a little more. (not meaning to thread jack sorry) as for the nipping thing. i do the same thing when she bites to hard i tell her no or thats enough and suprisingly she stops all together. I am starting to figure out that pits are smarter than most people think.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

wrxnefx said:


> 28 lbs. ears are healing just fine. he's such a hyper pup. a 45 min walk gets him tired for all but 5 mins and back to hyper mode again. i really need to take him to obedience training. i try to apply what i've learned from here but i need help. the nipping and biting problem is such a challenge. everything is a big huge chew toy to him and he's not lacking his own stuff either.
> *
> tonight i finally allowed him to sleep with my 7 year old son. good or bad idea? so far so good at the moment.*
> 
> here are some pics..


I bet they are so cute together!


----------



## rougespartan (May 19, 2009)

there is nothing wrong with your apbt sleeping in the bed he looks good aspen sleeps with me in my bed he might steal the pillow or the sheets but other than that he will be fine


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice lookin boy!


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

Glad to hear Rex is handling the change well. I remember when you first posted his pics, you were a lil' worried (or you seemed it anyway). He looks good with em done ! And you seem a lil' more relaxed. LoL.

Can't wait till I can get Diezel's ears did.


----------



## wrxnefx (May 2, 2009)

i think he's doing a great job not putting preassure when he nip or bite. its just that his teeth are so sharp.

last night turned out well. he cuddled with my son the entire night.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I like him!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

heeyyy!! rex's ears look great!! 


as far as the biting/mouthing thing...

he is teething. or at that age anyway. chino KNOWS not to nip at my hand, but when we are playing and he nips on accident..i walk away with his toy for a few minutes. when you stop playing with a pup abruptly he has to think to himself "what did i just do"

you have to be careful i wouldnt say "NO!" because he might interpret that as "you cant play" but saying OUCH or OWW loudly and then getting up may work faster than you can think.

Even when you think that you have enough chew toys for them, you can be wrong lol.. For a teething pup, i would always have something on hand. if they are starting to chew on something that isnt supposed to be, redirect their attention to the desired toy/chew. 

anything cold help. i give chino cold carrots and it really keeps him occupied for a while. I also bought a thing called a CHILLYBONE you put it in the freezer and the cold helps the discomfort

good luck! and he looks AWESOME!!


----------



## wrxnefx (May 2, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> heeyyy!! rex's ears look great!!
> 
> as far as the biting/mouthing thing...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip dude.

I enjoy seeing pics of Chino since they are close in age.


----------



## wrxnefx (May 2, 2009)

DaddyDiezel said:


> Glad to hear Rex is handling the change well. I remember when you first posted his pics, you were a lil' worried (or you seemed it anyway). He looks good with em done ! And you seem a lil' more relaxed. LoL.
> 
> Can't wait till I can get Diezel's ears did.


just saw diezel's pic thread. awesome pup...

yeap, i felt horrible putting him through the ear cropping. the vet gave him anesthesia before taking the stiches out over the weekend. in a matter of a seconds he went down. then i felt like shat even more. i now dig his big boy ears though..


----------



## wrxnefx (May 2, 2009)

thanks for the comments everyone...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

wrxnefx said:


> just saw diezel's pic thread. awesome pup...
> 
> yeap, i felt horrible putting him through the ear cropping. the vet gave him anesthesia before taking the stiches out over the weekend. in a matter of a seconds he went down. then i felt like shat even more. i now dig his big boy ears though..


hmm for mine they just gave him something in a pill form that made him all loopy he didnt cry once. chino's ears are COMPLETELY healed the edges are smooth and soft again. Now we're just waiting for all the hair to grow back the right way hehe. I know some people don't agree with the cosmetic nature of a crop, but if you think about the dark silhouette of a lean, confident dog with his ears perked up... there's just something majestic about it. lol jmo

Don't feel bad. he's YOUR dog. You love him and treat him right, it was a quick procedure which he will forget fairly quickly. All that's left to do is sit back and enjoy your handsome boy!

:goodpost:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

wrxnefx said:


> Thanks for the tip dude.
> 
> I enjoy seeing pics of Chino since they are close in age.


How old is your dog exactly? Chino will be 14 weeks this Sunday. His head started rounding out this week I noticed because his neck looked a little bit smaller hehe.

My camera is broken but I will post some more pictures up soon. Very soon!


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

If your pup is really hyper I would be careful with him sleeping with your 7 year old. Just my opinion. I would never leave my child in his or her bedroom to sleep with the dog, no matter how much I trusted my dog.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Daynes said:


> If your pup is really hyper I would be careful with him sleeping with your 7 year old. Just my opinion. I would never leave my child in his or her bedroom to sleep with the dog, no matter how much I trusted my dog.


thats true. you might think he would be gentle enough but if he has a nipping problem to the point where obedience training is being considered just to aid it, there is no telling if he knows what gentle would be with a 7 year old child. I was so intrigued with the pictures I must have skipped over that part.

Good post daynes


----------



## wrxnefx (May 2, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> How old is your dog exactly? Chino will be 14 weeks this Sunday. His head started rounding out this week I noticed because his neck looked a little bit smaller hehe.
> 
> My camera is broken but I will post some more pictures up soon. Very soon!


He'll be 15 weeks Friday.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

aww..he's a cutie! i think it is fine to leave him to sleep with your older child, as long as your child knows how to respect the animal. but kolby sleeps with my two oldest boys almost every night, if he happens to be in our room at bedtime (which for my lazy dog it's 8 pm!) he will go to the boys door and cry till i let him in. it's pitaful i tell ya...LOL! 
oh, PS be ready for you child to inform you that they got pushed off the bed too! LOL Kolby is such a bed hog!!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

oh sorry i didn't see that he has nipping prb. 
i would make sure that was under control before i would leave him unattended with your child, b/c after all he is an animal. he might get to ruff and see your child as a sibling not a leader, so even tho he gives a correction the dog wont take it as 'my mom or dad' telling me no, and he will keep playing in his eyes, but he might hurt the child (*not out of intent*) but they do play hard when they play.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> oh sorry i didn't see that he has nipping prb.
> i would make sure that was under control before i would leave him unattended with your child, b/c after all he is an animal. he might get to ruff and see your child as a sibling not a leader, so even tho he gives a correction the dog wont take it as 'my mom or dad' telling me no, and he will keep playing in his eyes, but he might hurt the child (*not out of intent*) but they do play hard when they play.


i was in your boat i had to go back and re read i was like woaahh missed that the first time! lol


----------



## wrxnefx (May 2, 2009)

Daynes said:


> If your pup is really hyper I would be careful with him sleeping with your 7 year old. Just my opinion. I would never leave my child in his or her bedroom to sleep with the dog, no matter how much I trusted my dog.


Great post.

I understand your point. My son is just as spoiled as the dog. He got what he wanted and I did have reservations about it. My wife telecommutes and she works third shift so she's up all night and could hear everything. I had the baby monitor crankin in my bedroom also. I hardly slept that night, but they did well. Last night was the second night. Just as well. As soon as i layed Rex in bed he was still. Even when my son watched TV for a few minutes. My wife would check up on them and Rex would just lift his head up for a quick second and goes back to sleep. Its like the dog understood its bed time. I dont know. Maybe it was just me.

Should I really break this before it becomes a habit? Both seem to enjoy laying next to each other.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

wrxnefx said:


> Should I really break this before it becomes a habit? Both seem to enjoy laying next to each other.


Although it seems cute, I am still gonna say that you may want to take care of the nipping problem. Chino sleeps like a brick when it's lights out, but there has been a couple of times when he didn't sleep the whole time. It would make me uneasy because if something did happen, and because things happen so fast, by the time you get in the room, Rex might have already nipped him.

Once you feel like the nipping is getting better, then I see nothing wrong with the situation. It's sweet that theyre building a bond like that. If you continue to let them be bunk buddies let us see some pics! haha


----------



## wrxnefx (May 2, 2009)

Okay, the nipping. It is during play time for the most part. I might have sounded a little exagerrated because his teeth are so darn sharp. He barely touches you with his teeth and it hurts. I'm trying to teach my son not to immediately pull away when the dog is doing this but just like me, reflex takes over. Befere we know it, we get scratched by his teeth.

Staffy made a good point about teething. I think this is all it is...I hope. lol.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> i was in your boat i had to go back and re read i was like woaahh missed that the first time! lol


yea i only saw the first page..then put the brakes on...*beep* *beep* backer up....hehe..


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> yea i only saw the first page..then put the brakes on...*beep* *beep* backer up....hehe..


i work for a retail mattress chain.. we own it.. so im sittin at work and i hear beeep beep beeeep the guys backin up to load another deliver haha


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

wrxnefx said:


> Okay, the nipping. It is during play time for the most part. I might have sounded a little exagerrated because his teeth are so darn sharp. He barely touches you with his teeth and it hurts. I'm trying to teach my son not to immediately pull away when the dog is doing this but just like me, reflex takes over. Befere we know it, we get scratched by his teeth.
> 
> Staffy made a good point about teething. I think this is all it is...I hope. lol.


yes your pup is still young and alot of it is teething and pure puppy play, they play ruff , but that's why it's great while they are younger if you are able to keep a watchful eye on them so you can correct them as they do things that you dont find acceptable, for instance, kolby isn't allowed to jump or nip at anyone. and i still have to correct him from time to time on jumping b/c he just get sooo dog-gone excited when new ppl are around and he will jump. so it will be an on going thing, as with a child. but as i stated with consitency your pup will do amazing. you are taking the first steps already to be a responsible dog owner by trying to find out info..so major kudos to you! keep up the good work and good luck!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> yes your pup is still young and alot of it is teething and pure puppy play, they play ruff , but that's why it's great while they are younger if you are able to keep a watchful eye on them so you can correct them as they do things that you dont find acceptable, for instance, kolby isn't allowed to jump or nip at anyone. and i still have to correct him from time to time on jumping b/c he just get sooo dog-gone excited when new ppl are around and he will jump. so it will be an on going thing, as with a child. but as i stated with consitency your pup will do amazing. you are taking the first steps already to be a responsible dog owner by trying to find out info..so major kudos to you! keep up the good work and good luck!


yeah man this is a day to day process but the fact that youre taking time out to learn how to work on it is commendable. Hell, thats why we're all here. Not ONE of us has all the knowledge we'll ever need. You will see progress all the time if youre consistent. that's number one. Numero uno! :woof:


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

wrxnefx said:


> Great post.
> 
> I understand your point. My son is just as spoiled as the dog. He got what he wanted and I did have reservations about it. My wife telecommutes and she works third shift so she's up all night and could hear everything. I had the baby monitor crankin in my bedroom also. I hardly slept that night, but they did well. Last night was the second night. Just as well. As soon as i layed Rex in bed he was still. Even when my son watched TV for a few minutes. My wife would check up on them and Rex would just lift his head up for a quick second and goes back to sleep. Its like the dog understood its bed time. I dont know. Maybe it was just me.
> 
> Should I really break this before it becomes a habit? Both seem to enjoy laying next to each other.


i wouldn't let him lay in the bed just quite yet, he has to earn that ...dont reward without making him work first. teach him to sleep on his bed (which you can place at the foot of your childs bed) but teach him to stay in his bed which is where he belongs, then as he gets older and better understand he has to be giving permission to be on the bed, give him the reward of being able to get up. but just remember something can happen alot faster than your wife or you can get there, it only takes a second. 
and yes i think they do understand like i said earlier, kolby is such a grandpa when it comes to bed time, he knows when the kids go to bed, and he is there with them usually snooring soooo loud!!! LOL! 
but if you teach the pup right he will be your kids partners in crime as they get older, you will have a great protector over your child and a showdow to follow them..as long as you teach first.

oh i forgot to add, kolby as been known ALOT of times to wake up and start to chew on toys, bed legs, so FYI you might wanna keep your eyes open for anything within your pups mouth range too!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> i work for a retail mattress chain.. we own it.. so im sittin at work and i hear beeep beep beeeep the guys backin up to load another deliver haha


LOL! have i got good timeing or what?! scary uh?!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> LOL! have i got good timeing or what?! scary uh?!


if i ever see ur dogs face ill know ur stalking me hahahahaha


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> if i ever see ur dogs face ill know ur stalking me hahahahaha


haha! you mean that chicken with his graceful self! running into glass doors and all! oh yes, i see it now here comes 'kolby the amazing super sleuth dog!' *laughs her butt off!!!!* 
gotta catch my breath!whew! i crack myself up sometimes! 
yes i'm bored as all heck at work...


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

> just saw diezel's pic thread. awesome pup...


Thanks, appreciate the comment. But yeah Staffy's right, the pups ears look great, so enjoy!


----------

